# Hylomantis lemur



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

After waiting on the list for a while I was fortunate enough to get some of these guys from UE (who has worked with Brian Kubicki to get these captive bred from the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center). Even after nights of pounding down crickets they still keep a thin figure and seem to be overall a very frail/delicate species. According to the literature I read they mature at 12 months, but these seem to be almost adult size at 4 months old. Some of them get a reddish color at night when hunting. I'm excited to see these in the hobby and am looking forward to seeing more CRARC frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice! hope they do well for you.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Very cool! I actually got to experience these frogs in the wild when I went down there. Amazing.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice love the eyes. Good luck with them, wishing you the best.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Those are super cool Mike, I really hope you have success breeding them. 

Christina


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

VERY very nice frogs. Hopefully they do well for you and you can get them breeding. I would love to see more of these in the hobby. 

-Matt


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Nice Mike, good luck with them


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice pick up ! How many did you get?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got at least another 6 months till they're mature if the literature checks out, so we will see what happens (and I'm sure others are working with them as well or will be). There were not many available this shipment so I was only able to get 4, but I'm keeping in touch with someone else who got some so we can both end up with a good sex ratio.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice Mike, glad to see you got some Lemurs.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome frogs! I've always been drawn to this species...Their eyes are stunning!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

That color change is unreal! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cool Mike! I'm on the list for 10 of them, I can't wait.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Very cool Mike.

When I saw these at NAIAB during one of the IAD tours, their stock was also very lean looking - maybe it is the norm for this species.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow. Thats great these guys are available now. I cannot wait to get some.

They seem to have a small build from every photo I have seen of them as a lot of Phyllomedusinae frogs have. 
I was kind of worried when I first got my group of Phyllomedusa vaillanti as all the food was missing the next day but they all looked so thin but thats just how they are built.

I guess there are two types of H. lemur as well. Costa Rican and Panamanian and the later is larger according to Andrew Gray.
YouTube - Hylomantis lemur at Manchester Museum

Good Luck with them Mike! 

I hope CRARC will send UE some Cruziohyla calcarifer. Then I can die happy.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

If you don't mind: how much did they cost?

@Gothaicus: the price of the C.calcarifer here is € 600 each. So good luck with that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I love these frogs. This is the Panama form right? Such a shame they are so endangered.


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Lemur, by their nature are a very slender species. Be careful not to overfeed them, they should never look round, only slender and streamlined. I have found them to be the hardiest treefrog I have ever worked with. The metamorphs thrive and grow amazingly fast. Though they look frail, they seem to be anything but.

good luck with them,
mark


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Mark (of course) is very right in that this is a very slender species by nature, far more so then Agalychnis sp. of which they look rather similar to. From my experiences with them they like it very moist (80-100% humidity) and like to bask for an hour or two each day so a low wattage UV basking bulb should be available to them. Other then that Like Mr. Pepper said they are quite easy to care for. I have noticed females are prone to prolapse during breeding but this is not a major issue. Really excited that CB specimens of this amazing species (one of my favorites) are available! If I wasn't a college student with lots of loans and expenses I would definitely be on that list. As is I think I might hold out for the glass frogs.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

After trying some bean beetles and hydei, they seem to prefer those than the larger crickets I was feeding.



Morgan Freeman said:


> This is the Panama form right?


Costa Rican from the CRARC.



013 said:


> If you don't mind: how much did they cost?


I don't mind, but it's off topic and vendor related, so I would recommend contacting the vendor (Understory Enterprises) for their latest pricing/availability, or just PM'ing me.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

My group came in this morning, anyone else grab some this time around?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

nice grab tony, looks like a nice sized group.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you need a rain chamber to breed these guys? Leaves overhanging water?
I always love to see new frogs in the hobby. I would jump on these myself, but I just can't get into the whole nocturnal pet thing.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

From what I've read they do not require a dry cycle or a rain chamber, they will breed year round if they are kept moist and foggy. They lay their eggs on leaves like the _Agalychnis_.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I assume these are from understory? 

I got my shipment in this morning from them as well, but I ended up with 4 A. pepperi and my girlfriend got 3 trivs.

Truly spectacular frogs. 

-Matt


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Tony said:


> My group came in this morning, anyone else grab some this time around?


I just got two, but I love them! I'll try to get some pictures while they're active tonight. Right now they're just sleeping on the glass and a plant.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome Tony!
Wow, looks like you got 10? I want some offspring in the future. 

Matt, which pepperi and trivs did you and your GF get?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

gothaicus said:


> Matt, which pepperi and trivs did you and your GF get?


I got 4 "Abiseo" pepperi and 3 "Huallaga Canyon" trivittata. 

The pepperi are 7-8 months old already and the trivs are 4 months old.

-Matt


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mike/ tony:

are you keeping these any differently? i mean, i was told that they should be housed in simple and easily cleaned terrariums since they are prone to infection or something along those lines, and that being unable to remove feces/ change substrate will lead to their demise.

james


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

gothaicus said:


> Awesome Tony!
> Wow, looks like you got 10? I want some offspring in the future.


You and everybody else, I hope they are prolific breeders.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

james67 said:


> mike/ tony:
> 
> are you keeping these any differently? i mean, i was told that they should be housed in simple and easily cleaned terrariums since they are prone to infection or something along those lines, and that being unable to remove feces/ change substrate will lead to their demise.
> 
> james


For the moment I have them in a simple quarantine setup, but I plan to house them in a Costa Rican biotope viv later on.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

these guys are awesome. i wish i would have had the funds for them this time around! keep the updates coming on them guys.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I heard the first calls from my group tonight, anyone else hearing theirs?


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

What does their call sound like? I was woken up by something a couple of nights ago. But I also have calling Hourglass tree frogs.


----------

